# I just order the RapidLED Dimmable Onyx



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I took advantage of the 10% off everything sale today because of the 4th of July. I'm going to visit my sister who lives in the states so it is the perfect opportunity to skip out on the $50 shipping and the $75 in duties if had it shipped to Canada. I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on the Neptune Apex for my next acquisition. Its hard for me to part with my money but I believe it would be the perfect marriage with the Onyx fixture.


----------

